# Ruby 1-0 paddling pool!!



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I went out and bought ruby a paddling pool seeing as she loves water.
Things started off ok she was unsure first.



Then a foot went in




Biting at the water


Whahoooooooo


BUT THEN IT GOES HORRIBLY WRONG



It all goes tits up


Yeh? What?


I won hahaha


Tomorrow I am buying the shell type plastic one from argos! Lol


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Oh No! Hope it wasn't too expensive, still looks like Ruby had some fun.

She is beautiful by the way.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

It was £10 so not too bad.
One from argos is £10 but that one should last her as its hard plastic.
Thank you she's 5 next month!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday Ruby! 

If she can get through plastic - then I'll be surprised :lol:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

She destroys at lot of her toys be it soft or hard! 
She has a lot of rope balls and kongs as they are tough!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

You'll have to make her an above ground pool, those shell ones are tiny.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I've a friend who has the 3ft shell type paddling pool from argos with her german shepherd in it, it looks a fair size. Plenty of room to splash around and lay down in just wished I'd of bought that before this one  :lol:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

This time this one survives!












Wet dog


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Looks like the new one might last a bit longer...!
She's a beautiful girl...!


----------



## KME2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

Aww Ruby is beautiful!

A paddling pool looks like a brilliant way of staying cool in the sun! 
My puppy really didn't enjoy the hot weather yesterday!!

X


----------

